# Foggy Goggles, band aid fix?



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

So, I seem to have an abnormally warm/moist face.

Doesn't matter what goggles I use, or how little I take them off, they fog.

Bad.

I was looking into the cat crap stuff, or maybe the smith anti fog wipes.....


Then I heard about the band-aid trick. Anyone tried that?

I have tried all sorts of goggles, I know all the rules, and still they fog.

Right now I have EG2s.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I used car wax on the inside of a pair of goggles that were fogging up, worked pretty good!


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

I use cat crap, it works very well for me, give it a try.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I didn't notice a difference personally, but WTF, it`s a super cheap thing to try so why not? Might work for you...:dunno:
> 
> Okay, now this is going to sound really weird I know, but try not to laught too hard.....:laugh:
> 
> ...


I put the bandaids in there already, I used 2 small ones for good measure.

I'm not even laughing because that just might work. I am definitely going to give it a try. 

I am just really really tired of having foggy goggles. I too ride in the NW, so I am all too familiar with the ultra heavy wet snow, combined with the near 200% humidity. If I wear a bandana or any kind of face covering my breath shoots straight up into my goggles, instant fog lol.

Thinking about going to radio shack and rigging a couple of tiny fans up too.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This link mo betta 

Smith Phenom Turbo Fan Goggles 2011

I couldn't do the anti-perspirant thing. My skin is too sensitive and it would cause me to break out badly.

Have you tried Oakley goggles? How about Smith I/Os? Really awesome anti-fog and ventilation.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Leo said:


> Have you tried Oakley goggles?


Yep




Leo said:


> How about Smith I/Os?


Yep



Like I said, I think I have an unusually warm or moist face.

I sweat very easily.

It is frustrating.


----------

